# The Electro-chron(icles)



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Here is an electro-chron that I bought a while back. It was lost in my house when pictures of all my other electro-chrons were posted. It is not one of the watches with the insanely cool hands. But what this one has is an insanely cool box. I have never seen another. I also got the papers with the box. It was a real find at under $150.00. Here it is:














































It needs an overhaul, and when I collect up enough items, I am going to send them (or bring them - I coming to England next October on my way to Italy) to Paul for the full treatment.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Very nice Dave!  ...and good topic title :lol:

As I mentioned in my email a few weeks ago, seeing this rare box + papers has highlighted one of the difference between early and late Electro-Chrons. Late Electro-Chrons are being described in that blue leaflet as "The new _*thin*_ Wittnauer Electro-Chron".

Certainly any watch with the std. Landeron 4750 case with the removable backs that take either a WD-4 or WD-5 battery is not thin at 14.50 mm. With this new thin Electro-Chron, they've done away with the removable back and now all battery changes have to be done through the crystal. Bet the consumer was happy about that  ! How many watch owners have a crystal lift lying around?







I expect even the jewellers hated removing crystals and movements just to change a battery --- Hamilton weren't any better.

And how much thinner? A mere 1.6 mm based on my examples of early and late Electro-Chrons!


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Excellent...gotta love that futuristic ( well at the time ) font.


----------

